# What in heaven's name is a "mop polish?"



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

Evening gentlemen,

Out of curiosity I popped into my local bodyshop on the way back from work and enquired about their services. One which was mentioned an I had never heard off was "mop polish". Enquired a little further and realised they apply polishing compound by hand and the "mop" the car (still don't know what that means) and then go over it with Megs Show Car Glaze. By the way no DA is used for this "mop polish" procedure. As you all have the combined detailing knowledge of a GURU, fill me in fellas, what is this "mop polish"?! And more importantly, is it worth getting done; only £50...? :wall:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

*M*achine *O*perated *P*olish


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Its slang for machine polishing so I would politely so no as they obviously have no clue what they are doing.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

mopping as far as im aware is polishing your car. bodyshops 99% of the time leave your paint looking like ****e to anyone who acutally knows what they are doing. don't bother mate, they'll most likely chuck g3 on a wool pad with a rotary and polish your car for a bit and charge you the pleaseure of 50 quid.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not worth it, it's a rough going over with cuttng compound and a wool pad usually.


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt replies fellas. I was a little sceptical to be honest. I would like to DA it myself, (I have a 57 Panther Black Focus), and the paint is immaculate. Just would like to touch up the areas where there may have been swirls, etc...Problem is I do not know how to operate a DA, and to be honest I don't have the time. What is the BEST alternative to carrying out this task by hand without resorting to the bodyshop's MOP or DA?

Note that I have applied SRP and didn't produce results as expected of the product, may the weather have anything to do with it?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

SRP is awesome stuff, what were you applying it with? How long did you work it for? As in your other thread I posted a pic of mine after Sonüs SFX3 albeit by machine.
EDIT: Sorry, not your thread but tne "best polish for newbie" thread.


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

bigmc said:


> SRP is awesome stuff, what were you applying it with? How long did you work it for? As in your other thread I posted a pic of mine after Sonüs SFX3 albeit by machine.


I know it is cracking stuff, I did my sis-in-law's new fiesta with it in summer by hand and it came out amazing. I applied it with a Turtlewax Soft Foam Applicator Pad and if I'm completely honest I didn't work the panel for no longer than maybe 30seconds, the paint is new, so I am under the impression it doesn't need to be worked as much say on an older car. What do you suggest anyway buddy? I'm obviously going wrong somewhere if everyone swears by it!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If you have a machine use it. Failing that use a german applicator on tne firm side and work the polish until it turns clear then wipe off.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You would cringe at a bodyshop mop.

Farlecia G3 spread on with a cloth, 8-10" mop head, dunked in water and G3 worked into the paint. Is a real quick way of removing runs and general marks in new paint.

Car usually leaves body shop full of buffer trails and holograms.

Thats how body shops tend to get a bad name as they only do that, they do no refining of the finish whatsoever.


----------



## kashcheema (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you BigMC. I have ordered an Ultimate German Applicator http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html from CYC. Will hit the SRP with that when the weather gets a little warmer.

MirrorFinish, I agree with you, like I said I was sceptical of it in the first place, have heard many a horror stories of bodyshops on here.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

nobody knows how till use da till they get one lol. should get one i love learning and gettig better result from it all time


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Megs Glaze fills the holograms and buffer trails etc, when i had my car resprayed i used that for a month as its new paint safe and allows the paint to gas, it did hide most of the crap they left behind, obviously a couple days later it looks terrible again though :lol:


----------

